# GA15DE problem



## nismoe (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi all,
New to the site.
I recently acquired a jdm spec nissan pulsar cj1 as a runabout and was pleasantly surprised by the low down torque of the engine and its ability to embarass larger 1600cc cars.
Anyway recently the car has started to idle badly and hesitates on a light trottle position and on occasion will cut out at idle. The car is fine on w.o.t but i have noticed poor fuel consumption(not just at w.o.t!). I'm guessing its the airflow meter as I have replaced the following without improvement:
airfilter/plugs/leads/oil..
Any info./help much appreciated.
Oh and if it is the afm does anyone know the part number?


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

You sure it's a GA15DE and not a GA15DS?...
Either way, check egr system if equipped. Change oxygen sensor, too.


----------



## nismoe (Jun 29, 2005)

Petrovich said:


> You sure it's a GA15DE and not a GA15DS?...
> Either way, check egr system if equipped. Change oxygen sensor, too.


yep its GA15DE alright. Just ordered the airflow meter - my mechanic buddy reckons its the problem as the car now cuts out when you come to a halt/engage neutral. Part should arrive end of this week so i'll let you know how i get on :thumbup:


----------



## nismoe (Jun 29, 2005)

nismoe said:


> yep its GA15DE alright. Just ordered the airflow meter - my mechanic buddy reckons its the problem as the car now cuts out when you come to a halt/engage neutral. Part should arrive end of this week so i'll let you know how i get on :thumbup:



Finally meter arrived after much hassle.
apparently its a big fault with that engine.
car now runs sweet and is seriously economical so well worth the €400 (yes €400 !)


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

nismoe said:


> Finally meter arrived after much hassle.
> apparently its a big fault with that engine.
> car now runs sweet and is seriously economical so well worth the €400 (yes €400 !)


400 Euro's for the car or the sensor????

Over here the sensor sells for about 80 Euro's but I can pick yp the 1500 motor complete (without transmission) for 300 Euro's....

Glad to hear the problem is sorted! Have you fitted an aftermarket management or piggyback system yet?

I have the Ga14 motor - fitted 272 degree cams, piggyback system 4 into 2 into 1 headers, freeflow system and cone filter....

Gains were from 54Kw (at the wheels) to 78Kw! Those motors LOVE to make power! Oh - and get it to rev 7500 - does it with a smile!


----------



## nismoe (Jun 29, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> 400 Euro's for the car or the sensor????
> 
> Over here the sensor sells for about 80 Euro's but I can pick yp the 1500 motor complete (without transmission) for 300 Euro's....
> 
> ...


€400 for the afm and oxygen sensor :thumbdwn: 
sounds like you should setup a small biz over here in Ireland..
it took me 3 months to get my hands on one
24kw over stock is a decent gain for n/a
i think the stock ga15de put out 105bhp and yes revs are liked (used to own 
a civic vti) 

no mods on this car as i wont have her for long
check my sig i am the very very lucky owner of a nissan 350z anniversary edition :hal:


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> 400 Euro's for the car or the sensor????
> 
> Over here the sensor sells for about 80 Euro's but I can pick yp the 1500 motor complete (without transmission) for 300 Euro's....
> 
> ...


Firedragon,

Do you have the pic of your engine bay? I owned a GA15DE engine, and I am really interested to mods it with everything which fits into my motor.
Thanks.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Stone

Here is a pic of the engine bay when it was a bit more srandard than now - just the airbox was removed with a cone filter and some cosmetic enhancements - should look exactly like yours... 










Here is one of what it looks like at present - complete with ITB's.... (Some serious tidying up required - hopefully it will happen this weekend)




























Hope it helps - let me know if I can be of assistance in sourcing parts....


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

nismoe said:


> €400 for the afm and oxygen sensor :thumbdwn:
> sounds like you should setup a small biz over here in Ireland..
> it took me 3 months to get my hands on one
> 24kw over stock is a decent gain for n/a
> ...


Ouch! Thats expensive! Well - If you know about anyone that needs some parts or components and I will try and sort them out from this side...

SR20 motors are going for about 400 Euro's here and the SR20DET is about 800 Euro's - complete with Turbo - but the Transmission is an additional 200 Euro's....

Have no Idea what shipping and import duties would be....

Performance headers between 80 and 140 Euro's - depending on brand - Cams are about 300 Euro's a set and head port, polish, valve job and skimming about 280 Euro's

Should give you a good idea of the prices and how they compare...


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> Stone
> 
> Here is a pic of the engine bay when it was a bit more srandard than now - just the airbox was removed with a cone filter and some cosmetic enhancements - should look exactly like yours...
> 
> ...


Thanks Firedragon. Seems like your ride is right hand drive, too. But your intake is different to mine. Actually, I should say that my stock intake is different from all of yours.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.pbuzz.com/data/3bd4017318837e92a66298c7855f4427/2786_p23826.jpg


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

*sorry about the image hosting*

Here is my stock intake.... I think it is hard to find a CAI fits with it.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

stone said:


> Here is my stock intake.... I think it is hard to find a CAI fits with it.



Wow - does this image bring back memories! That is Exactly the way my engine bay looked when stock! The massive square airbox you have on top of the intake manifold is EXTREMELY restrictive... 

I would suggest you make a test - remove the box and all associated piping - then just take a cone filter and bolt it directly to the intake as I did in my first picture - you would be AMAZED at the performance increase.... The only problem you will have is getting cold air to it - mine is solved with a bonnet scoop - but you might be fine by fitting a heat shield only and some induction pipinf from behind the grill somewhere.

Best part is if you want to sell the car the enitre lumpy intake system simply bolts back into place....

Try this and let me know what you think. 

PS - All the GA's in South Africa is running that setup - so if you need parts or accessories do let me know....


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

I found this somewhere else on the Forums - also the same setup with the same intake - bur hese an induction kit was used to move the cone filter away from the heat - Personally I found that I dropped some torque when doing this - but you get a better picture of exactly what I mean....


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> I found this somewhere else on the Forums - also the same setup with the same intake - bur hese an induction kit was used to move the cone filter away from the heat - Personally I found that I dropped some torque when doing this - but you get a better picture of exactly what I mean....



May be I will contact you about some good mods for our rides. However, contact me if you need any used original spare part, I should get them a lot cheaper here. The reason I am keeping my stock intake is because I don't wanna lose any low end torque, I am a everyday road drive, sometimes with traffic jams. People telling me that CAI with keep the low-end torque as well as increase HP. I will try to take of the stock intake first replace with a cone filter, and feel it myself 1st. Thanks man. 

By the way, you have the cool ITBs there. My friend is a mechanic, he will be crazy about it when I tell him that there is someone who installed ITBs in a B14!


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Cool - I dont know what your current Torque looks like - but when I removed the intake and just had the timind advanced to about 12.3 (worked for my car but results may vary) I upped the torque from 103 to 109 on the wheels....

Thanks for the compliment on the ITB's - was along term project and took about 6 months to get them on the car - they are off a GPZ1100 Kawazaki!
Still need to tidy up the setup - will post some pics then...

Will definately contact you if I need some goods - but over here its almost easier to replace the motor - can pick up the GA14 complete (excluding transmission) for R3000 Equivalent of 300 Euro's or about $500 - But thanks!

Keep in touch!


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

A good working GA15DE (96-98) is under 100 euro here. But SR engines are very expensive as ppls here are crazy about the japanese S13, 14 and 15.

you mean that you actually increase the low end torque by replacing the cone or the max. torque?

I wish I can have a dyno chance here. But dyno is very expensive. 100euro just to get on dyno once.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Yup - my peak torque was 103 at 4300 RPM - managed to get it to 109 at 3200 RPM already with 100Nm at 2000RMP ans staying above 100Nm untill 5200RPM - nice FLAT line - amazing drive to the car! (Will try and find my old dyno sheets and post here for you)

Why is the Dyno's so expensive there?! A power run over here is 7 (YES SEVEN) Euro's - just to get a graph and to actually have it Tuned on the Dyno is about 35 Euros.

My piggyback setup is being tuned tomorrow - complete re-map and balancing of the ITB's and its costing me a measly 50 Euro's....

BTW - the complete ITB setup cost me about 150Euro's...


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> Yup - my peak torque was 103 at 4300 RPM - managed to get it to 109 at 3200 RPM already with 100Nm at 2000RMP ans staying above 100Nm untill 5200RPM - nice FLAT line - amazing drive to the car! (Will try and find my old dyno sheets and post here for you)
> 
> Why is the Dyno's so expensive there?! A power run over here is 7 (YES SEVEN) Euro's - just to get a graph and to actually have it Tuned on the Dyno is about 35 Euros.
> 
> ...


may be dyno is not popular here. But I will have a go on it once I installed SAFC, which I am thinking to install. May I ask you where did you get the 90 degree bend tube for intake??


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

stone said:


> may be dyno is not popular here. But I will have a go on it once I installed SAFC, which I am thinking to install. May I ask you where did you get the 90 degree bend tube for intake??


The easiest would be to go to your local silencer centre - the can bend you a 70mm stainless steel piece - or weld a 90degree stainless piece up for you...


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> The easiest would be to go to your local silencer centre - the can bend you a 70mm stainless steel piece - or weld a 90degree stainless piece up for you...


I will see what I will found here. Thanks for your help.

By the way, Firedragon, have you modded the flying wheel and the final ratio gear??


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

The Flywheel has not been touched - exept for some skimming to get rid of stress fractures - this was done when the Clutch was replaced. The final gear ratio has not been tampered with - but I have replaced my GA14's standard transmission with one off a GA15....

Why? Well - heres some pics of my old transmission....


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

*GA15DE ecu pinout??*

Hi Guys,

I'm in the process of modifying my Lucino and am sur glad I found some people with GA15DE engines! I've hit a wall on the pinout for this ECU and would greatly appreciate anyone posting the diagram. Reason for this is I have got my hands on a HKS Super AFR and Twin Ignition Amp and am clueless how to get it installed. PLEASE HELP!!!

Your kind assistance is appreciated.

Currently running:

K&N CAI
Pacesetter Header 4-2-1
2" exhaust manifold
Apexi Grounding Unit
Adjustable Pressure regulator
255 lph Walbro Fule Pump
Front Upper Sway Bar

Cheers, Mike


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

stone said:


> may be dyno is not popular here. But I will have a go on it once I installed SAFC, which I am thinking to install. May I ask you where did you get the 90 degree bend tube for intake??


Hi if you're geting ready to install an SAFC can you pls also send across the ECU pinout for the GA15DE as I am looking to instal a HKS Super AFR?

Cheers, Mike


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> 400 Euro's for the car or the sensor????
> 
> Over here the sensor sells for about 80 Euro's but I can pick yp the 1500 motor complete (without transmission) for 300 Euro's....
> 
> ...


Hi,

I noted that you have installed a piggy back chip on your GA15DE ecu can you kindly send me the pintout for this ecu as I too am trying to install and HKS Super AFR and am totally lost without the ecu wiring diagram.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

plasmaim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I noted that you have installed a piggy back chip on your GA15DE ecu can you kindly send me the pintout for this ecu as I too am trying to install and HKS Super AFR and am totally lost without the ecu wiring diagram.
> 
> Cheers, Mike


Well - unfortunately I dont have all the pins - but here are the ones I do have.... This should be all you need for your setup...










Pin 38 - Power

Pin 6 - Ground

Pin 20 - Throttle Position Sensor

Pin 16 - MAF sensor

Pin 1 - Ingnition Amplifier

Hope it helps! :thumbup:


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> Well - unfortunately I dont have all the pins - but here are the ones I do have.... This should be all you need for your setup...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Firedragon,

Gee thanks a lot this is most of what I need only thing left to find is the RPM signal, any ideas?.. also I noted that there is an ignition amplifier pin does this mean our car already has one? If so would this be the path (wiring) to follow and splice to an HKS Twin Ignition Amp after removing the stock one (if you have a pic of the stock one's location kindly post)? I got one off of e-Bay but it came w/out instructions....it was taken of a older model MR-2 and came with a harness but the guy who sold it to me said it is universal for distibutor coil types...which I assume is in our cars. Your help is appreciated.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Mike

Glad I could be of some help. Unfortunately I have no idea where the ignition amplifier is located - I just know my piggyback system does not T into it, but rather the wires get bypassed through the piggyback and then back to the Ign Amp - maybe your unit will work the same?

What type of Alternator are you running? Some alternators actually has a pin out on the back that can be used to fit aftermarker RMP meters - but this will only work if you are still running stock pulleys and belts - hope it helps!

My piggyback does however pick up the revs I am doing - so this might even be through the Ign Amplifier signal?

Sorry I could not be of more assistance! But feel free to ask away if there might be something else I can help with!


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> Hey Mike
> 
> Glad I could be of some help. Unfortunately I have no idea where the ignition amplifier is located - I just know my piggyback system does not T into it, but rather the wires get bypassed through the piggyback and then back to the Ign Amp - maybe your unit will work the same?
> 
> ...


Hi Firedragon,

Well your earlier stuff has helped a lot, now my tuner is frantically looking for the pin for the RPM signal....apparently the HKS Super AFR requires this to be spliced into on of its wires...much like your chip picks up revs thru the ign amp the HKS on requires it directly and the signal must be digital or I have to get a converter....no idea how...prolly HKS will have it themselves...but am keeping the fingers x'd with the hope the signal is already digital as my car is a '94 model Lucino......

After installing this I need to get the HKS Twin Ignition Amp installed somehow!....aaaaargh...  as this will help squeeze out a few more horses and also we can them work with different tuning parameters on the chip and push it further .....heck I even got some 370cc purle top injectors sometime back thinking on a different line but Wes from NPM advised against it.

If I ever decide to go turbo I wil be able to really do some crazy stuff with fuel/air ration with the HKS chip....will I do that or simply sell the car and buy a R34 Skyline....is debatable....I mean we can only go SO fast in Sri Lanka...hehehehe  

Cheers, Mike
Well thanks a lot and any other advice you can give is greatly appreciated....


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Allways a pleasure man!

Your setup sound really good - the only other advice I can give you is go for ITB's! Source a set off a GPZ1100 Kawazaki - you will be AMAZED at the performance gain!

I raced in the Castrol Edge GTI Jamboree on Saturday - was not running my usual claas but instead had to compete against everything up to and including 1800cc 16Valve - with any mod excluding NOS or Supercharger or Turbo - Day consisted of 1/4 mile - 5 Lap main circuit race and Gymkhana (Pretty much like rally special stage on tarmac)

I annihilated the competition in 5Lap and Gymkhana, and even though I finished 12th in the 1/4 mile I won the Class overall time for the day!

I will reccommend this mod to anyone!


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

PS - forgot to mention - you can also try getting hold of the pin outs for the Ga14DE or Ga16DE - as these are exactly the same as on the Ga15 - hope it helps some more!


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Currently my GA15DE has on headers. I took off the intake because I wanted to design a better one. Plans have changed slightly as I have acquired a GA16DE intake manifold from a B13 and a SR20 TB. I also acquired a gen 1 SAFC and I have SR18DE injectors in my possesion. I also need to resurface the join on my 4-2-1 header to get rid of a leak.

I plan on doing all these mods soon and I will update you on my progress with pics soon.

Glad to have A GA15DE family here.


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Shift O L - that really sounds like a wicked project! 

Be sure to update us on the progress - it will make for interesting reading!

:thumbup:


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Yeah....Please post some pics here....I am looking forward to your work, too!


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> PS - forgot to mention - you can also try getting hold of the pin outs for the Ga14DE or Ga16DE - as these are exactly the same as on the Ga15 - hope it helps some more!


Hi Firedragon,

Congrats on your race winnings....er...since I am new to this stuff what is an ITB?? Where or what does it attach to on our cars?

Also some sad news my tuner came back and said the pinout won't match my ECU...dunno why....maybe because its a JDM model, mine being a '94 Lucino GG....now I'm begging and pleading with ur local Nissan agent to get it for me...dunno if they will but am keeping the fingas x'd....dammit this chipping is becoming a lot more difficult than envisioned....

If anyone out there's got a pinout for my model...please help!

Thanks and kind rgds, Mike


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Mike - no problem

Do you know what side draught Carburettors are? Its basically the same thing for fuel injected cars...

Instead of having the four intake tubes summated into one "canister" and then have one butterfly (Single throttle body) open and close to supply air to all four cylinders you now basically have four individual butterfly's (Individual throttle bodies) that supply air - each one dedicated to a cylinder.

This enabled you to tune the car much more accurately, throttle response is improved and also power...

Here are some pics that might make you understand better - I also have a summation "tube" at the end with one single filter - this was to enable me to still use the Mass airflow Sensor - normally in these setups you will find thet it ends in four little trumpets (also called velocity stacks) at the end...


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

*Wow neato DUDE!!*

Hey Firedragon,

That is the most AMAZING thing I've seen....er....now only problem is exactly where on earth will I get those parts?? I think some stuff can be fabricated locally....I have a damn good exhaust/manifold/turbo guy who did my CAI...but where to get the throttle body like that? Also can you e-mail me a step-by-step installation guide if not too much trouble? I'm at [email protected]

Also a nice chap called Andy e-mailed me a pinout plus after begging and pleading with the local Nissan retailer I got another diagram so it's back to holding my breath....will keep y'all posted

Cheers, Mike


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Mike - Glad you like it! Also glad you managed to get the Pin-out diagram - holding thumbs for you!

For interest sake - how does the diagram compare to the pin-outs I supplied?

If you would like to see a step-by step explanation of the entire process check this link out http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=85702 

Hope it helps - the mod is relatively easy to do - try your local Bike shop - as for the Kawazaki GPZ 1100 Thottle bodies, or any other 35mm Throttle body they might have - but the GPZ's is an almost perfect match standard. Plus I only paid R250 - This is about $40 or 25 Euro's - Seems these things were very unpopular on the bikes and got removed en masse...

Let me know if you need more info


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

FiredragonCT said:


> Hey Mike - Glad you like it! Also glad you managed to get the Pin-out diagram - holding thumbs for you!
> 
> For interest sake - how does the diagram compare to the pin-outs I supplied?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Yes I too am keeping my fingers crossed today bigtime...also it sucks as I've had to use public transport this last week coz the moron tuner hasn't been able to install the AFR....dammit how hard can it be?? Problem is in Sri Lanka nobody does this stuff so am restricted to getting a guy who does car alarms and stereos to install it...then I have to take it the Mercedes Benz dudes to tune it...man what a run around!!

I would like to run ITBs maybe but probelm is getting that throttle body assembly...you see in Sri Lanka the biggest bikes allowed is a 250cbr...so no way we can get a part like that....unless I have you get one for me....hmmmm??

Also after this I need to get some suspension work and cosmetics done...the car needs a paint job and some ground effects bad! Then I will consider a small turbo application maybe running only a max of around 8psi. I learned from you website that I can run a small turbo app w/out getting the ecu reprogrammed.....will be interesting to see the HP gains...hopefully the MB guys will have a dyno.... see below for a diagram for ECU I got from Nissan guys here...I can't make head or tail of it and let me know if it is really different or my tuner is a moron as originally, and still, suspected! :loser: 

Cheers, Mike


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

plasmaim said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes I too am keeping my fingers crossed today bigtime...also it sucks as I've had to use public transport this last week coz the moron tuner hasn't been able to install the AFR....dammit how hard can it be?? Problem is in Sri Lanka nobody does this stuff so am restricted to getting a guy who does car alarms and stereos to install it...then I have to take it the Mercedes Benz dudes to tune it...man what a run around!!
> 
> ...



Ok so I have no idea how to insert a picture...e-mail me at [email protected] and I will send you the pics.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

Damn!
I finally found a group of guts with GA15.
I have bought the greddy e-manage and I took it to as local mechanic to install. All OK there but soooooo expensive!
Now I have the injector harness and ignition harness lying in my room for five months!!!!!!!! I want to install them!!
Can sombody help me do this!! I really need these done because I hate looking at those wires still in the bags!!

Jason


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

nissanlucino said:


> Damn!
> I finally found a group of guts with GA15.
> I have bought the greddy e-manage and I took it to as local mechanic to install. All OK there but soooooo expensive!
> Now I have the injector harness and ignition harness lying in my room for five months!!!!!!!! I want to install them!!
> ...


Hi Jason,

Um I dunno much abt the e-Manage but I assume it is pretty much the same as other Air/fuel tuners but since you have conectivity to the ignition and injectors you have more parameters from which to tune. If you send me a mail at [email protected] I can mail you the ECu diagrams and hopefully this will help your machanic to figure out how to splice the additional harnesses in....that's assuming they go somewhere there...otherwise you'll need to get a wiring diagram avaiable thru Haynes or Chiltons and get you tuner to figure it out....I have an Ignition Amp from HKS but am clueless how to install it onto my ignition coil....trying though 

Last but not least I must tell you that having just installed an HKS Super AFR my car is behaving mighty weird....so I think you beter get a damn good tuner to set it up for you once they're done....am trying to get this done myself to get the blasted thing to run smoothly.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

*HKS Super AFR installed! Tuning trouble *

I finally managed to get the Super AFR installed...but now I have a whole heap of new headaches...the car is running a bit funny...slowing down and speeding up and all sorts of weird stuff.....also am getting some major tapet sounds....I tried richening it first....that didn't work so now I've leaned it out to about 33% the sounds are a bit less but man I could really use some help in getting this thing tuned...because past the 'dead' spots it really kicks...just need to try and figure out how to even out the acceleration curve...if anyone out there running a similar setup pls let me know...so we can trade notes...the chip has waaaaay too many parameters for me to figure out...well at least at this point only one day after installation  

My current config running 95 octane:

HKS Super AFR
Apexi Grounding system
Pace Setter Header 4-2-1
Stainless Steel CAI with K&N Cone filter with heat shield and on demand blower
Walbro 255 lph fuel pump
Adjustable fuel pressure regulator
10.5mm High tension silicone plug leads with Iridium plugs
26" Nissan radiator w/ Nismo 1.3 bar Radiator Cap
Front uper strut bar


cheers, Mike


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Mike!

Well - glad you got it installed! You will definately have to have the chip tuned by someone that has access to a Dyno ond a A/F sensor - for some reason it sounds like you are running way too lean!

The dead spots you secribe on the other hand sound like overfuelling...

Best thing to try is to get the car to idle - rough or smooth - doesnt matter - as long as it idles. Then adjust your Analogue input - this will be the MAF sensor to higher or lower value untill you have a smooth idle. Based on the advancement you had to make you will have a good idea on how to proceed from there to supply less or more fuel - but this is almost impossible to do if not on a dyno...

Best I can say is good luck! 

PS - yeah if you need arts that I can supply I will be glad to help!


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

nissanlucino said:


> Damn!
> I finally found a group of guts with GA15.
> I have bought the greddy e-manage and I took it to as local mechanic to install. All OK there but soooooo expensive!
> Now I have the injector harness and ignition harness lying in my room for five months!!!!!!!! I want to install them!!
> ...


Hi Jason - well - first you will have to supply me with some more info...

Do you currently have FI or carburettor?
So the E-manage is installed but not functioning because the harness isnt wired in? What does the wiring diagrams look like - what pin-outs are you looking for?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

This is good info guys! Please if your going to keep posting about different subjects make seperate posts. This way people can find the information using the search feature.


----------



## nissanlucino (Aug 25, 2002)

FiredragonCT said:


> Hi Jason - well - first you will have to supply me with some more info...
> 
> Do you currently have FI or carburettor?
> So the E-manage is installed but not functioning because the harness isnt wired in? What does the wiring diagrams look like - what pin-outs are you looking for?


I'm sorry I can't upload the pages because I'm an ass :thumbdwn: because I don't know.
Go to greddy.com and download the tech manual for the support tool. It only took three minutes to download for me. Now the wiring diagrams are on pages 8, 9, and 10.page 8 for the injector harness and page 9 and 10 for the ignition harness.

Yeah and by the way my car is GA15de electric injection.
And another thing there should be a sub forum for the GA15 engine. There is the GA16 and the SR20 there should be one for us. That's what I think.

Jason


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

HOWZIT? 

I see there's a lot of you bungers around here with your ga15, ga14, ga16dne, etc nissans. I'm a scatterling of africa, born in durban, lived in umhlanga rocks and moved to Florida in '87. I go back to SA every two or three years. I'm not a total yank, I still eat my marmite, have braai's, my dad's potikous. I miss pronutro w/ canned guavas, oh man! Dont get to watch much cricket or rugby. Can't find any Castle, Black Label or Winhoek around here. :thumbdwn: 

Anyway, I like to see that you guys are building some mean little engines down there! I got a GA16DET project coming together finally. We should see if we can get a south africa section in the regional area of nissanforums so you guys and coordinate events and info easier! 

Cheers! :cheers: 

Kevin Phillipson


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

nissanlucino said:


> I'm sorry I can't upload the pages because I'm an ass :thumbdwn: because I don't know.
> Go to greddy.com and download the tech manual for the support tool. It only took three minutes to download for me. Now the wiring diagrams are on pages 8, 9, and 10.page 8 for the injector harness and page 9 and 10 for the ignition harness.
> 
> Yeah and by the way my car is GA15de electric injection.
> ...


I agree, perhaps we can make the GA forum not specific to the 16 just like we have the SRforum not specific to the 20DE....


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

yes I agree wes... for example the ga16i is grouped with the e series just because it came in the B12... its still a GA series. plus I've seen all these crazy ga15s, ga14s in south africa in carb and efi forms. They're are all GA series motors. By changing this hopefully posts like this will end up a more appropriate place. We might be able to split the GA section into carb'd and EFI areas...


----------



## plasmaim (Aug 20, 2005)

*HKS tuned finally! Now going turbo*



FiredragonCT said:


> Hey Mike!
> 
> Well - glad you got it installed! You will definately have to have the chip tuned by someone that has access to a Dyno ond a A/F sensor - for some reason it sounds like you are running way too lean!
> 
> ...



Heyy Buddy!

Well this is simply and update for us GA15DE folks, have managed to get the HKS Super AFR to self calibrate itself! Now it pulls like a maniac starting from 4% rich at idle to 12% rich at 6000 rpm. next is well...turbo of course! this is what I got:


Skyline R32 turbo (t3 type)
HKS Super AFR
HKS ssqv
24x12x3 FMIC
3AN Oil feed/return kit
Silicon connector,elbows, t-clamps
GA16DE fuel rail and Denso purple top 370 cc injectors
Walbro 255 lph fuel pump
Borla Spitfire exhaust (twin pipe outlets)

Need a better MAf got any suggestions on what fit our TB?

Cheers, Mike


----------



## FiredragonCT (Sep 1, 2004)

How about fitting a 3 BAR MAP sensor in stead of MAF? Should be able to calibrate it as well and will run a lot smoother and controlled under boost.... Why 3 BAR? 1 for vacuum and 2 for boost 

This can normally be sourced from any old turbo junker that used MAP sensor

Hope it helps!


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi guys, sorry I haven't posted in a while, been busy. The pics and description of my little project will be up soon.


In answer to the HKS AFR, you are going to need to do some research, because the AFR is a little complex. The slowing down and speeding up you are feeling is the computer learning your driving habits and interpolating the settings for best operation. This used to confuse the hell out of a GA16DE owner who turbo charged his car. One say we went to the dyno and made 184WHP with a perfect fuel ratio and then we went back to the dyno and it was saying 164 and the fuel ratio was a bit different. He kept messing with the setting to get it back normal, not realising that the HKS actually does self learning, and tries to counter variations it sees from the ECU. After blowing the engine a couple times as a result, we finally found an HKS expert who said that we should have set it and left it as is for the AFR to do its work. On further question by the expert, he asked if the owner of the ga16 resets the ecu from time to time. The owner said yes, quite a few times. This was the major problem. The HKS AFR rides on the ECU settings and bases its settings in reference to those. Once it gets used to the ECU and the changes you set for it to make, it always anticipates the ECU readings. When the ECU is reset and trying to figure itself out, HKS responds by trying to correct the new differences it notices.


So word from the wise, if you can find an expert with the HKS, talk to them. If you can't then do your research, and get this thing dyno tuned, and then leave it.


----------



## Fashen (Jun 17, 2006)

did anyone have the correct ecu pinouts for the ga14de? if so i would
realy like to see them so if you could post them here (or email to [email protected]) it would be realy nice. hooking up my apexi safc
and got 2000$+ worth of perfomance parts thats waiting for the ecu diagram. 
thanks in advance


----------

